# Anyone using Shimano brakes?



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

I'm not really happy with the feel and power (and noise) of my Maguras. Has anyone sucessfully used Shimano (I know..not Tandem rated)?


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

Teamburney is/was running Saints.


----------



## DonP. (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm running 810 Saints and they have plenty of power, much better than the Avid Codes...


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Which Maguras, the ones we had were strong, but only after proper bleeding.

No comment / experience on Shimano disc brakes, tandem or not.

PK


----------



## Teamburney (Nov 21, 2010)

Yes our Saints have great power but best with organic pads


----------



## Stevoo (Mar 9, 2007)

Really interested in the new 820 Saints but cannot locate longer hose just yet. Anyone running these yet? Will also have to machine a new carier to allow me to use the new super duper Saint finned rotor as it is only available in Saint spline. I need 6-bolt for my King hub.

Cooling fins, ceramic pistons, finned Ice Tech rotor. I think my days of boiling fluid are numbered. I should also finally be able to run metal pads. 

Does anyone know if the Saint 810 fittings are the same aside from the extra long fitting on the caliper? Contacted aftermarket and Shimano with no joy.


----------



## NonConformist (Nov 19, 2004)

I have similar aspirations. Found the 3000mm Jagwire hose, but not finding much info on banjo fittings and whatnot. Does the factory Shimano Saint 820 hose use a brass swage fitting or just a barb? I'm guessing the lever end is less of an issue?


----------



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

Jagwire isn't listing a kit for the Saint 820 but I bet they will soon. Did a 23 mile singletrack with my Maguras howling and vibrating the whole way...they are out of here. Sherwood said that the vibration can damage the frame!


----------

